# Driving Test



## Mad Baby (14 Dec 2004)

Hi Guys and Gals

I recently took my driving test in the Churchtown test center in Dublin. You may want to hear about my experience in case any of you are planning to fail your test soon.

Before I begin, I should say that this is not sour grapes. I drove well, and in my own estimation should have passed. Perhaps another tester would have failed me narrowly, but in my opinion I passed with 4 Grade 2 faults and a number of Grade one faults. 6 or more grade 2 faults fails you the test, one grade 3 fault fails the test. Grade 2 faults are serious mistakes that do not endanger yourself or others, whereas grade 3 faults are mistakes which could endanger yourself or others.

Another point I should make is that this is my second test and my second fail (obviously  I'm happy to accept my limitations, which is why I'm so annoyed right now...

The first time I took the test in Rathgar, it was in my instructor's car with 50 hours tuition behind me. 35 of these were with the excellent Residential School of motoring in Arigna, the rest were taken her in Dublin. Its fair to say that I was correctly failed. I put it down to not having enough real road experience, bought a car, and happily practiced my driving by driving it around on my own. Another test was expedited and I took another 10 hours of lessons with the same instructor who had coached me previously.

This test took place in Churchtown. I arrived on time, having covered the route just beforehand with my instructor who was confident that I was going to pass. We had worked hard at ironing out any bad habits.

The test began with the tester giving me the usual road theory questions. All was well. Then we moved onto road signs. I identified them exactly as they are identified in the Rules of the Road book. Suddenly he stops and goes back over the last three, asking me to identify them again. I did, with the same answers that I gave the first time. Satisfied, he told me that the theory part was over and to the practical part.

By the time I moved out of the car park, I was confident.  45 minutes later, I was moving out of the car park again, absolutely flummoxed by the failure of my test.

Just to put this in perspective, I failed my first test with 7 grade 2 faults and 1 grade 3. I failed this test with 13 grade 2 faults and 1 grade 3. Needless to say I do not agree with result, but the testers are not obliged to discuss the result with me. Not that I was interested in him explaining the work of fiction which was the result sheet he handed to me.

I noticed the tester tick the sheet a lot but because I was so sure that I was driving at pass standard, performing all the observations and using the correct gears etc, I figured they had to be grade 1 faults, as I wasn't making any serious mistakes. Any time I did perform a grade 2 fault, I knew I'd made it. At no stage did I perform a grade 3 fault.

I really want to appeal this test result but can only do so through the district court. Given the amount of tuition I have had, the confidence of my instructor, to drive badly enough to merit this test result would mean I would have caused a multiple car pile up before I even got to the test center. However I have no idea what else to do. If I do appeal, will I have to hire legal counsel and will I be liable for costs if I fail? Is there any other medium or body through which I can highlight this sub standard testing?

I know many of you might thing I'm just whining here, I'm not. But I feel like this tester is part of the problem, not the solution, when it comes to testing people for their license and clearing backlogs. And its not like I can take the test again tomorrow, I could be waiting a year for another oppurtunity.

Comments please.


----------



## ClubMan (14 Dec 2004)

No offence but it certainly does sound like sour grapes and whining to me anyway.


----------



## piggy (14 Dec 2004)

Was lack of observation one of the things you were failed for?

It's just a guess but it's one that gets a lot of people. I was always told to [not literally] tap the guy on the shoulder to show him you were now about to look in your mirror. If he can't see you making it obvious that you're doing it then he'll fail you for it.


----------



## cullenswood (14 Dec 2004)

Just to make you feel worse.....I clattered into a curb while making a left turn on my test (something I had never done before or since) and I still passed first time!!!

I think it definitely comes down to the tester.   I was positive I would fail after hitting the curb, but made very few other mistakes.   At the end the instructor knew I thought I had failed so he said "Don't worry, you made a couple of mistakes, and I'd say you know where they are, but you passed"

It came down to the tester using common sense, and seeing that my overall driving was good (if I do say so myself!), but I am certain that if I had another tester they would have failed me.

One instructor made a very good point to me before the test though.... - passing the test means that you have to prove that you no longer need to have L plates.   L plates are supposed to signify to other drivers to give you a little extra space and time as you are only a learner.   In the test you must therefore demonstrate your confidence in all situations.   A confident driver does not crawl around corners or junctions, but takes them at a safe speed and progresses quickly.   This is one thing that most people dont do in tests.   They dont drive like they normally do, but they almost take too much care and time, thus demonstrating to the tester that they are still not qualified to drive without L-plates


----------



## sunnyday (14 Dec 2004)

I don't think you're whining. Knowing a driving tester personally, and always slagging him about having to fail a certain percentage, I'm convinced that people like you fall victim. He's never actually admitted it, so bring on the repulsion at the suggestion of any deliberate wrong doing! But I know the guy, and know something is not right, IMHO. I too would like to know if there is a system in place, like the Ombudsman say, whereby you can complain. To have an inspector present in the car at the next test would eliminate any doubt about the competence of both you and the tester.


----------



## piggy (14 Dec 2004)

*Just to make you feel worse.....I hit clattered into a curb while making a left turn on my test (something I had never done before or since) and I still passed first time!!!*

:lol 
I hadn't a clue how to do any of the hand signals and I still passed first time. Blagged my way through it by telling him I was drawing a blank but knew them backwards!!
Life is so unfair sometimes


----------



## Monsieur Bond (14 Dec 2004)

*I recently took my driving test in the Churchtown test center in Dublin.*

I recommend the Orwell school of motoring in Rathgar, particularly Liam Barry.

They know the Churchtown and Rathgar routes very well, and will take you on a pre-test that should iron out any wrinkles.

After that, I'm afraid, it's down to luck and confidence.

...I passed my own driving test there the first time, due to some of both.


----------



## Monsieur Bond (14 Dec 2004)

Mad Baby, is this you?  

[broken link removed]


----------



## Mad Baby (14 Dec 2004)

Why yes! or at least the likeness is amazing. 

Thanks for the anecdotes 


Clubman, no offense taken, but when I say I'm not whining I mean just that, I'll be applying for the next test tomrrow, I mihgt get to do it 8 - 13 months from now.

I didn't hit any kerbs, knew all the answers to all the questions, had my center mirror off set so i had to move my herad slightly to check it, all that stuff. 
I'd really be intrested to hear any answers to the questions I had on appealing though.


----------



## rainyday (14 Dec 2004)

> To have an inspector present in the car at the next test would eliminate any doubt about the competence of both you and the tester.


But no doubt, we'd still have posters convinced that BOTH the tester AND the inspector were ALL out to get them.

I failed my test narrowly first time round. I failed it abysmally 2nd time round. I got it 3rd time, after a sensible instructor advised me not to worry about breaking the 30 mph speed limit.


----------



## daltonr (14 Dec 2004)

> after a sensible instructor advised me not to worry about breaking the 30 mph speed limit.



Is this a wind-up?????
Are there people out there failing tests for obeying the speed limit, and then leaving the test centre and getting points for breaking it.

To be honest it sounds about right.
Perhaps motorists should ask before the test if the tester is for or against the 30mph speed limit.

I don't think the original post is sour grapes, it sounds like someone who can't understand how driving better got them a much worse result.  That's not to say that the driving was actually better, but it might have been, and Mad Baby in all honesty probably feels it was better, so they are entitled to be upset.

I think appealing is probably the wrong road to go.   Suck it up and try again.  Believe me, if you think getting your licence is hard, just wait and see what the rest of being a motorist in Ireland has in store for you.

-Rd


----------



## Kiddo (14 Dec 2004)

If you get a letter from your employer stating that you need your licence for work, you can apply for a cancellation. Might be worth a try....


----------



## sunnyday (14 Dec 2004)

> I got it 3rd time, after a sensible instructor advised me not to worry about breaking the 30 mph speed limit.


Holier than thou rainyday condoning law breaking! Well I never :rollin


----------



## daltonr (14 Dec 2004)

I don't thik he said he condoned it.  I think he said the instructor condoned it.

I'm sure he put the instructor in his place.   

-Rd


----------



## michaelm (14 Dec 2004)

In fairness Mad Baby you should forget about any appeal.  You failed because you did not demonstrate to the tester that you are yet good enough to pass.  Forget the technicalities of grade 1, 2 & 3 faults.  Obviously there should be more consistency between testers but you should be good enough to pass with the most critical of testers to get a licence.  The test is not really that hard.  Driving is mainly about confidence, road position, observation and reacting to hazards.  In a few years when you're an experienced driver with a full licence you might look back on your failed tests and understand the viewpoint of the tester.


----------



## Trixie (14 Dec 2004)

*Before you start*

I personally know of someone who passed having seen the fail written on her test sheet before she started (tester got called to phone or something). She wasn't going to continue and when tester asked her why she said there was not much point in doing it if she'd already been marked a fail. He persuaded her back into car, they went around the block and back to car park and surprise, surprise she passed!! I'd heard all the old wives tales prior to this and wasn't sure but this convinces me of quotas.


----------



## Dr Moriarty (15 Dec 2004)

*Re: Before you start*

Once, I was playing pool in this pub in Tralee and when I put in my 20p it swallowed it and didn't release the poolballs. And they wouldn't give me my money back..! :mad


----------



## Leatherarse (15 Dec 2004)

*Re: Before you start*

Lock the Doc up.


----------

